# Millburn/Short Hills, NJ 1/26,27/2011 storm videos



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

here are some from the latest storm: These are from the 26 th, the smaller one, the 27th will be up later. 14 inches


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

figures you started a new one ;-) 

LOL


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

s. donato;1217756 said:


> figures you started a new one ;-)
> 
> LOL


LOL, Guess I could have made one thread with no dates, Oh well, LOL:laughing:


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

there is always next year ;-)


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

s. donato;1217774 said:


> there is always next year ;-)


Very true, Live and learn


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

I enjoy watching your videos. I am glad someone is getting some snow to plow.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

ken643;1217746 said:


> here are some from the latest storm: These are from the 26 th, the smaller one, the 27th will be up later. 14 inches


Here is from storm number 2:


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

do all fishers trip like yours with the heavy snow? i am only on 002 and in 001 i saw it a bunch and same now with 002


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

ken i have to ask do you have a temp gauge on your tranny?

i also saw you get stuck a bunch i can see how the V would defiantly make a difference. wesport

also good timing on getting the deflector


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

s. donato;1219595 said:


> do all fishers trip like yours with the heavy snow? i am only on 002 and in 001 i saw it a bunch and same now with 002


It does trip often with from what I can see is the frozen hard stuff in the driveway. it trips and keeps going, still taking with it the snow you had. Sometimes I can angle the blade and dig the corner into the frozen mounds and it will break it up and then another pass will get it all. But it does trip often .


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

s. donato;1219673 said:


> ken i have to ask do you have a temp gauge on your tranny?
> 
> i also saw you get stuck a bunch i can see how the V would defiantly make a difference. wesport
> 
> also good timing on getting the deflector


The Jeep does not have a trans temp guage, The chevy does. Yes I got stuck a few times. I just locked the axles and wiggled out. Yes the deflector worked very well. on a good straight run the snow was rolling over in front of me and working great. My thoughts on the V Plow where put it in V position and drive down the middle of the driveway making one pass and the straight part of the drive is DONE one shot.


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

maybe you can tighten the trip springs? although it looks like it doesn't stain the truck to bad so its probably set right - just noisy ;-)


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

ken643;1220111 said:


> The Jeep does not have a trans temp guage, The chevy does. Yes I got stuck a few times. I just locked the axles and wiggled out. Yes the deflector worked very well. on a good straight run the snow was rolling over in front of me and working great. My thoughts on the V Plow where put it in V position and drive down the middle of the driveway making one pass and the straight part of the drive is DONE one shot.


now i would really like a V myself after seeing so many guys on here. maybe my next truck will be big enough to use for that.

right now i am thinking maybe a jeep maybe for next year or i may try for a bigger truck - its semi needed for my construction business anyways. however, right now i am saving for a house and paying off this plow and truck, so i may have to rough it out with the dakota for another year or two with my current one truck setup.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

s. donato;1220115 said:


> maybe you can tighten the trip springs? although it looks like it doesn't stain the truck to bad so its probably set right - just noisy ;-)


the springs dont appear to be adjustable, It seems to work fine, I agree it is loud when the trip edge snaps back.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

s. donato;1220133 said:


> now i would really like a V myself after seeing so many guys on here. maybe my next truck will be big enough to use for that.
> 
> right now i am thinking maybe a jeep maybe for next year or i may try for a bigger truck - its semi needed for my construction business anyways. however, right now i am saving for a house and paying off this plow and truck, so i may have to rough it out with the dakota for another year or two with my current one truck setup.


I think the V plow is awesome. I watched the fisher web page video and it looks great. I think there is a large amount of driveways I could use the big truck on. Remember most of the driveways I have i have had for 15 years or more. and I used to plow with a Dodge ram V-10 extended cab (not crew) with an 8 foot bed. and thats all I had and I got it done, not that it was easy, even breaking a sweat worrying about hitting the house or something. but I got it done. I have a few people willing to drive so It could all work out to having two trucks out and take on more work, which in turn would be more moneypayuppayup, LOL


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

get that temp gauge. b/c i bet yours was HOT. i got the gauge in mine now and can see when i start pushing to much it heats up quick!!! so it would be a good add for you too.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

s. donato;1220151 said:


> get that temp gauge. b/c i bet yours was HOT. i got the gauge in mine now and can see when i start pushing to much it heats up quick!!! so it would be a good add for you too.


I hear ya on that, but in reality, Temp up or down, I got to get the work done. Cant take a break to let things cool down, have to get a move on. So I just knock on wood everything holds together and away I go. So far so good.wesport


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

:laughing: i hear that. 

its amazing that it has changed the way i plow b/c i can tell when i am pushing the truck when i start to see the temp rise i know i am working it to hard. 

I do understand what your talking about though.Thumbs Up


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Weather bug says total snow fall from this storm 4-8 inches. Watching news now, fingers crossed


----------

